
Jellyfish Proteins Improve the Polariton Laser - Parbeyjr
https://edgylabs.com/2016/11/22/polariton-laser-jellyfish-proteins/
======
ChuckMcM
Great, now if this escapes from the lab we will have Jellyfish with frickin'
lasers on their heads! :-)

I struggle to imagine a solid use for this effect (although it suppose it
would provide an evolutionary advantage to e.coli that could lase their food
before eating it.) Quantum dots I get, high efficiency LEDs and lasers.

~~~
csours
Fortunately sea water attenuates lasers very effectively.

------
themgt
This may be a stupid lay question, but to me the existence and usefulness
("realness") of quasiparticles suggests an obvious analogy to actual
particles. In other words if we understand that quantum mechanics leads to
quasiparticles as emergent phenomena within solids, shouldn't we consider that
highly suggestive that real particles could best also be understood as simply
emergent phenomena based on a more fundamental quantum reality?

~~~
XaspR8d
Stupid lay rhetorical answer: aren't real particles already understood as
emergent phenomena of their fields/wavefunctions?

------
awinter-py
this is like the origin story for a supervillain. hard at work in his/her lab,
a flash of gamma radiation turns this intrepid jellyfish geneticist into ...

